# Police Officer Scott Hewell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Scott Hewell*

Stockton Police Department, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 11, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 33
*Tour:* 1 year, 9 months
*Badge #* 2454

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 5/28/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Scott Hewell succumbed to injuries sustained in a vehicle crash two weeks earlier as he and his partner responded to backup another officer performing a felony traffic stop of a shooting suspect.

The patrol car Officer Hewell was riding in left the roadway and struck a tree on El Dorado Street, near Jamestown Street. The vehicle struck the tree on the passenger side, causing him to suffer severe injuries. He had been released from the hospital nine days after the crash, but suffered a complication on June 11th. He was transported to the hospital where he passed away.

Officer Hewell had served with the Stockton Police Department for almost two years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Eric Jones
Stockton Police Department
22 E Market Street
Stockton, CA 95202

Phone: (209) 937-8377

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22112-police-officer-scott-hewell#ixzz34PmTMLZh


----------

